# Cambio automatico de celda en carga de datos



## alexfiles (Jun 17, 2002)

Hola.
Estoy usando una hoja Excel para carga de datos. Tengo 3 columnas:

Madrid
Barcelona
Sevilla

Cada columna carga 10 datos. Quiero que cuando se tipee el ultimo dato de la en la 1era columna (Madrid) (el dato esta en la fila 11, al darle enter el puntero pasa a la fila 12) dando a enter otra vez el puntero vaya a la Columna 2 (Barcelona) fila 2, listo a cargar datos.

Puede hacerse sin necesidad de recurrir a otra tecla mas que enter?


Muchas gracias

Alexis


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jun 17, 2002)

Se puede, pero con un macro.  Se debe poner algo así en el módulo de la hoja que se esté cambiando.

Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)
If Target.Row = 11 And Target.Column <= 3 Then
    Cells(2, Target.Column + 1).Select
End If
End Sub


----------



## alexfiles (Jun 18, 2002)

Hola Pablo. Gracias por la formula anterior. Tenia varias opciones, pero la que me has dado es la que mejor funciona y mas clara me resulta. Gracias de nuevo. 
Con respecto a esta macro, lo he probado pero no funciona. Estoy usando Excel en Español, version 2000 y la Hoja donde hago la carga se llama "Dataentry". 
Segun tus instrucciones, pongo


Private Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range) 
If Target.Row = 11 And Target.Column <= 3 Then 
Cells(2, Target.Column + 1).Select 
End If 
End Sub 


y no funciona.

Que hago mal?

Un saludo y muchas gracias otra vez.
Alexis


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jun 18, 2002)

Lo importante es que el código esté en el módulo de la Hoja, no en un modulo normalito.  Si es así, está generando algún error ?


----------

